# Second weekend hunts



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

So how everyone do today? My group of 3 went out this morning to a slough we had gotten permission to hunt this year. On the way out in the dark we had ducks getting up for at least 5 min straight. Expectations where very high and they came true. We shot 15 Mallards 1 Pintail and 2 woodducks by 10am. When we were picking up the dekes at least 300 more ducks came in all at once from the feeding fields. Hope everyone had a good weekend and let us all know.

Get down boys here they come
TAKE EM!


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

well boys, the morning didnt start as well as expected. We got to our field at 5 am....saw 2 vehicles pull into a pasture by a slough the birds were roosting on shortly after 5. Once we got to our field we realized they scared all the birds off as we heard birds all around us. The birds got up off the water again at 715 and were so jumpy they barely decoyed into our field. We had teh guys in teh pasture shooting everything imaginable that were headed right toward us that royaly ****** me off. They had 4 guys, 1 e caller, and 1 dozen outlaws setup...IN A PASTURE. They almost got a bullet in teh *** i was so ****** off. We ended up with 4 canadians, 3 snows, and 8 ducks between 2 of us. These guys that got between us and the roost.....if you read this....remember one thing, get up early to beat us to our spot or go around the roost to your spot...THERE WERE 2 TRAILS!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Bartman,
were you North of Rohrville not sure on the spelling.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Let the invasion begin!
Guys everywhere in the area I was hunting. I guess I should have known better than to hunt a traditional area on the NR opener, but today was rediculous. We has it all, spreads in the field with us, guys pass shooting birds as they flew into our field, guys hunting the roost with boats, you imagine it, we had it. Ended up with 8 mallards for 3 guys. We also missed some opportunities, but for the number of ducks this field had, it should have been an easy limit of birds. We had numerous times where we had small groups of ducks working the decoys, and someone would shoot at them on a wide pass. Sounded like world war three this morning at first light. The ducks will definitely be scattered after this weekend. We were in southern Nelson county.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3, Gander Grinder, a roomate of his and some VC local (who we meet for the first time) set up and pulled 13 geese and 5 drakes this morning. It was a hot morning and the geese were acting a little weary, but then there was a sh&t pot of shot coming from all over! Birds are deffinitly getting smarter! 
Lot's of lessors coming through which wsa good to SEE but not shoot. They were a lot more skiddish and didn't decoy well!

Lot's of hunters!

Mav....


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

no dosch, i was in mid benson county...

I hear what your sayin decoyer, i saw almost everything imaginable today also, its terrible and these guys were resident hunters. I also saw hunters EVERYWHERE today. Its gettin crazy, hopefully the pheasent opener pulls them south of teh area im hunting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bartmann...an ecaller?????

Why didn't you call the TIP number???


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah ken i know, but unfortunately i dont carry my cell phone with me when i hunt, it stays home.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Last year I chewed a guy out that was useing an E-caller. Dumb *** was from Wisconson. IDIOTS!!!! :******: :******: :******:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I would report someone using an e caller rather than chew them out.Hit them where it hurts,there wallet.Also,if you dont have your phone with you,take the license number off of there truck.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Went out this morning to same slough as yesterday and had another great shoot. Me and a friend were done by 9am and should have been done by 8am if we could shoot better. We ended up with 10 mallards 1 Woodduck and 1 Pintail. Taking next weekend off to go shoot some roosters. Have a good week all.

Get down boys here they come
TAKE EM!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My weekend was pretty good. We harvested 28 honkers, 13 on sat and 15 this morning. I got a feeling this warm weather will really make the geese act weird.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

:withstupid: Overall, it was a great weekend. Put the grind on a lot of birds and had a few laughs as well. Should have shot the limit of honks on Sat except Goosebuster3 didn't know how to put shells in that new SuperX2. Bah Bah Bah Bah.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Got up this mornng and left for a "quick" 2 hour drive to the middle of zone 1. Like reported before the sloughs have mostly dried out and are just plain gone. Just after sun up I remembered an area that used to have a hidden slough. I parked the car and took 5 floaters and the spinner. Slough was in a pasture that had been grazed down by the cattle. I threw the floaters close to shore and put spinner just out into water. Then pulled grass and thistles for quick blind. The ducks came back to the slough every 10-15 minutes. All circled and keyed on the spinner and came over the 20 yards I was from the waters edge. Missed on some easy shots but connected on a nice drake widgeon, drake mallard, 2 gadwalls and two green wings on one shot. One of the simplist and most enjoyable mornings of the season. By the way....the remaining water in the area I hunted had a truck close to just about every pothole. not much shooting going on. No way are there the numbers of ducks as in years past.
This was the northern part of zone 1.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ditto Decoyer. Yesterday the best one, IMO, was the guy that snuck up on the slough and was trying to pass shoot the ducks that had committed to our spread.....or maybe the guys who were on the other side of the field and shot in the air when they saw a duck commit to our spread and not theirs....you've just got to wonder. Never again on opener.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Had a great weekend! We had three father/grown son combinations and had a blast together. Nothing like being with family and friends in the field.

We field hunted north of Michigan on Saturday morning and had 30 mallards, mostly drakes, by 9:00 AM.  Also got a widgeon and a hen pintail. We hit a different field this morning and it wasn't quite as hot, but with only 5 of us today, we got 15 mallards in the field, and a snow. Then we picked up a widgeon and another hen pintail in a pothole before heading in. All in all, a really excellent weekend!

Good luck for the rest of the season to everyone!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Decoyer i hear you all the way. Jones, Pj and his dad, Phil and his dad, and i had the same thing happen to us. Phil and I were out in the field and these guys pulled right up and started setting out their decoys. I had never seen anything like it. Pj and Phil said that was nothing compared to what happens in Minnesota, but holy sh*t there was 2 other groups w/in 500-600 yards of us. And to make it worse we were the first ones there. It may have been nothing compared to minnesota hunting, but it was the worst ive seen.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Man did the birds clear out up hear. There was ducks in every slough this past week. After this weekend they really cleared out. There was sloughs that ALWAYS have mallards in them and there were none. Just to much pressure. Anyone else find the same thing?


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Same thing for us. Hunted by Jamestown and it was pretty crazy.I'll save you the fiddle and just say I saw a lot of things that would make your stomach turn.I called the warden on two different groups for using an ecaller alone,and another on a group I watched hiding ducks in the ditch(looked to be double dipping)Some guy was going 90 mph down the HW and his duckboat was swaying like crazy all over the road.It came inches from hitting my truck as they passed on by.I was so upset I followed the guy and he ended up pulling right up to the roost we were field hunting by.I chose the backup plan and got the heck out of there.The backup spot had 3 groups so I just drove around the countryside taking it all in.

No offense to any NR, resident, G/O or anyone else (I have no problem with other hunters), but for crying out loud something has to be done to alleviate the pressure.The zones are a joke in my opinion, I travelled through both of them. I'm done hunting in October, going fishing instead (which isn't exactly safe either). 

I'll get off my soapbox now, I just wish the future looked brighter.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Man you guys need to email this stuff to the governor!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats why we frown at most NR's. I cant believe the **** they pull!!!
E-callers?? COME ON GUYS!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Thats why we frown at most NR's. I cant believe the sh*t they pull!!!
> E-callers?? COME ON GUYS!!


Now now GB3, if you don't remember there were 6 residents that got nailed for poaching last weekend so bad apples fall off of all trees. Make sure you know who to "frown" at.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

NR's are everywhere. They come to Colorado too. My tactic is to gently confront them when I observe an outrageous practice. Most of the time, you are doing them a favor by informing (the person or hunting party) that the behavior is unacceptable in North Dakota, Minnesota, Colorado or whatever state you are from. Then, allow the authorities to confront them when the law is broken.

SJB


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

It's amazing how fast things change from last week to this past weekend. I wasn't able to get out on sat. morning due to work problems, but from what it sounds like, things were out of control! Hunted a slough on Sunday morning and was surprised that there was no one out on this body of water. Saw a lot of ducks, but they were extremely extremely skiddish, especially with the crappy hunting weather we've been having. No wind really does a number on ya when working those birds. Went out Mon. with Pj, his buddy Matt, and Pj's dad for a field hunt. Birds kept dropping in the slough at base of the field and wouldn't give our decoys more than a far look. They were there the night before, but decided not to come back. Can't believe the lack of birds right now and the number of hunters. Pray for colder weather!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Does anyone here have one of those special honey holes where you visit 4,5, maybe half dozen times a year and always produces 3 incredible honkers or maybe 5 of the best drake mallards you ever saw?

Well I know I do, and every time I see you people post how many ducks or geese you've whacked every time you go out just makes me sick.
Bragging or boasting to your buds is one thing, but on a web site were every Tom, Dick and Hairy NR's *** come to view is just shameful!!

Wonder why all the NR's are in your spot or crowding you out of a quality hunt?

If I lose my waterfowl honey-hole known as ND, my son and I will hold you all responsible!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats why we give any directions to our spots. :eyeroll:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

My hunting sucked....6 birds sat and 2 sun for 2 guys.....was out on the big water, it was dead calm & all the birds sat in the middle...really no pressure where I was...don't believe there is any real strong #'s of birds around...

Couldn't get anything to even look at my decoy spread.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I hunted east of Lockhart, MN. Saw 100 ducks, 60 geese, and about 500-600 snows. Had a group set up not even 100 yards in front of us. Couldn't even shoot at the birds that decoyed. Pretty common where I hunt though. Didn't even fire a shot until everyone left the swamp around 9:00 or so. Ended up with six mallards, 1 honker, and 2 snows. We finally shot our first decoyed snows in the fall. 
After the snows came, in all the bad aspects went away. It felt great.

Wierd seeing so many snows and so little ducks.


----------



## G7 (Aug 25, 2003)

Had a great extended weekend in the DL area. We did not get close to our limit, but had an oustanding time seeing all the flocks around. By reading this post, it amazes me the some of the ND residents can't just realize that NR's love to come to your state because it is the waterfowl capital of the midwest. There are always nimrod's in every state that hunting exists. I think it is fair to say that if 30,000 NR's come to ND, you are going to get some boneheads. With the good comes the bad. I personally know almost every hotel/motel was filled from miles around the DL area. Even with all these people around, we only ran into one other group of hunters the whole 3 days. Not bad considering in MN on the opener there were 3 groups less than 200 yards from our set-up. I think it is all relative, it is a fact that if the hunting/fishing is good in an area people find out about it and want to experiece it. I personally am happy to see there are still so many people interested in hunting, guns, and using the natural resources we were blessed with in this country.

I don't want any residents to feel offended by my post, but reading this string made most NR's feel pretty slighted, and not appreciated even though we spend a lot of money and for the most part respect the resource.

This is a great forum for information and feedback, but the *****ing is getting kind of old. Most of us are just guys who love to hunt and fish and go all over the country to try and feed that addiction.

I look forward to coming back in a few weeks. I hope the weather turns a little colder.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

G7,
hunted 3 days and ran into 1 other group thats BS. you cant go out for 1 hour without seeing 1 other group. From twenty miles NW of Doyon to Highway 2 on saturday morning their were 17 different "groups"
I ran into.


----------



## quackersmack (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, after reading all of these posts, I want to put in my two cents about NR hunters. I have taken a hunting trip to North Dakota for the last 4 years, and have found duck hunting like I had never seen before. I come from west-central Wisconsin, where the deer hunting is some of the best in North America, and have had people from Illinois, Iowa, Minnesota, and so on trying to find a place to hunt, private or public. Everyone just needs to remember to respect other hunters, no matter where they come from, and most importantly, respect the sport. If you really want to get a taste of what high hunting pressure is, hunt the Mississippi river bottoms on opening weekend. It has gotten to the point that hunters are camping over night to get the spot they want, but then still have another hunter set up within a few hundred yards of them.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

quackersmack said:


> If you really want to get a taste of what high hunting pressure is, hunt the Mississippi river bottoms on opening weekend. It has gotten to the point that hunters are camping over night to get the spot they want, but then still have another hunter set up within a few hundred yards of them.


No, I don't think anyone here is really interested in getting "a taste of what high hunting pressure is". That is the main point--most of the people here are trying to preserve the hunting in ND, for both residents and non-residents, so that it never sinks to the level it has in most other areas of the country. From the various posts of the last two weeks, it sounds like it may already be too late in some areas.


----------



## quackersmack (Sep 22, 2003)

Unfortunate, but true. Every year my group and I go out there, we run into a few more hunters. I like to see the money flow into some of these towns that don't see much cash flow, but like you said, it can get out of hand. Just be assured that this is one NR that won't piss in your decoy spread.


----------



## G7 (Aug 25, 2003)

Dosch,

Let me clarify. When I say I ran into 1 other group, I mean Sunday morning I talked to a couple of guys that were hunting a slough by the field we were hunting. We asked each other where we were both setting up and wished each other luck. Other than that, we did not run into anybody else out in the field.

Of course I saw other hunting groups on the way to our spot, but who doesn't? It is a 20 mile drive from the motel.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Most ND residents are still getting used to pressure, it's a natural reaction to cry out when your "comfort zone" gets violated. Again, a comfort zone that I'm used to here is probably 10 times wider than what many from other states are used to. In my experience, _most_ ND hunters will refrain from setting up in the same field/slough as another party, and will go to a plan B or C. This "rule" won't be found in any proclomation so naturally it's foreign and unknown to people who are new to hunting the area. There's no right or wrong way, because they're not breaking any laws. But with the amount of open spaces I just suggest scouting backup spots if someone beats you to your plan A. Again, the whole comfort zone thing, just kind of hard to relax when it's violated.

My .02


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Again, a comfort zone that I'm used to here is probably 10 times wider than what many from other states are used to.


Amen to that! I think for most having a party within 200yds is a fact of life. Kind of forces the good to become great. I can't really speak since I have never been there but I think most NR (not picking on them) pick a central location (like and airport or say well known area) and only branch out a little from that. I think if people would be willing to travel a little more they might find more secluded areas. Of course I think it would suck if I had to drive 4 hours to get out of my back yard because everyone else is coming there to hunt.

Did that make sense??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For anyone who missed it, this might be of some help if you're new to ND hunting. Take it for what it's worth, it's my opinion and it works for us.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The weather was so nice we went fishing and golfing. In ND you need to go with the flow (weather). Fishing was great and the golf game was ok. If anyone ever has the chance the Kenmare golf course is great. Not overcrowded either.


----------

